# Laptop or iPad Pro With Lightroom Cloudy On The Road



## JohnD19 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm a Lightroom Cloudy user. I'm trying to get some help deciding on either a MacBook Air/Pro or an iPad pro for editing on the road. My RAW files are quite large as I use a Sony A7Riv (60 megapixels). Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2019)

Tough one! What's your priority - power or portability? How much time do you spend on the road? And do you still have a "proper computer" at home?  And what else would you want to do while you're on the road? And how likely are you to have good wifi while you're in the road?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 27, 2019)

I recently made the switch from a 13” MBP to a 13” iPadPro for travel. I only use the iPadPro on WiFi and if the “away “ WiFi is slow, I turn it off so that Lightroom (cloudy) only syncs when I’m home or on a super fast free Internet. 
I have a series of steps that I have made to make the iPadPro most efficient. These are posted in another recent post. I’ll look that up and link this thread to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnD19 (Nov 27, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Tough one! What's your priority - power or portability? How much time do you spend on the road? And do you still have a "proper computer" at home?  And what else would you want to do while you're on the road? And how likely are you to have good wifi while you're in the road?


I do have a proper 27" iMac at home. My travel is moderate with  a couple of photo workshops mixed in each year. When I import at home Cloudy LR stores a copy of all originals on a connected RAID drive that is also backed up to BackBlaze. If I import on either device when away will the originals "find their way" back to this drive or do I need extra steps. My biggest concern is the iPad Pro handling the large files from this camera. Thank you!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2019)

The iPad Pro manages big files pretty well, as long as you have enough storage space and a fast internet connection when you get home. Yes, the photos would sync up to the cloud and down into your RAID drive via the desktop app, so no worries there.

I love traveling iPad-only, and the missing features that used to irritate me (like copying settings to multiple photos) have largely been addressed now. Do you have an iPad of any description at the moment? The operating system on the whole is definitely more limited if you're using to macOS, but I've come to enjoy the simplicity.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 27, 2019)

Here is a link to the series of steps that I made to make the iPadPro an efficient front end to LR Classic
           #2          
I have a Nikon Z7 (48mp) and no difficulty absorbing these large (55-60MB) NEFs into my iPadPro workflow.

I would suggest that you develop your expertise at home with the iPadPro as the front end to LR Classic before you take your show on the road. Also my iPadPro is 512GB of storage, and I have a portable HDD that I can connect to make a second copy of my image files while traveling.  With the portable HDD I have 2 copies of my image date and can erase the camera card if needed


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 27, 2019)

It is also worth noting that a 12.9" iPad Pro with a keyboard cover weighs about the same as many laptops, so it important to consider how the tablet will be configured if weight is a consideration.

--Ken


----------



## Zenon (Nov 29, 2019)

JohnD19 said:


> I do have a proper 27" iMac at home. My travel is moderate with  a couple of photo workshops mixed in each year. When I import at home Cloudy LR stores a copy of all originals on a connected RAID drive that is also backed up to BackBlaze. If I import on either device when away will the originals "find their way" back to this drive or do I need extra steps. My biggest concern is the iPad Pro handling the large files from this camera. Thank you!!!



I just got a 27" several weeks ago. I hated using my 13" Macbook Air when I had a 21" desktop. I can't imagine using an iPad. I'm on the other side of the pendulum so an iPad may be different for younger eyes. I'm actually on the road right now posting at my forum sites and I can't tell how sharp files look. I just go by typical settings. Maybe a Retina screen would help. I was not happy with my Canon R's performance so I decided to take it to Japan for servicing


----------



## clee01l (Nov 29, 2019)

Zenon said:


> I hated using my 13" Macbook Air when I had a 21" desktop. I can't imagine using an iPad


The new iPadPro has a Retina display  (2732-by-2048 resolution at 264 pixels per inch).  and an ability to pinch open the screen to zoom .   I got mine to replace an aging 13" retina MBP.  Most of my travel usage is email, web browsing and Lightroom importing of the photos that I take while traveling.  So far, it has performed to exceed my expectations.


----------

